

Ask HN: Why doesn't Hacker News have an auto filter? - kelukelugames

I love Hacker News&#x27; rule against clickbait titles.
We have a rule again starting a post with a number.<p>&quot;5 ways to...&quot;<p>But I see posts like these in the new queue all of the time.<p>Why not just auto remove the number from the article titles?
======
jcr
Though it would be easy to code a filter to remove numbers from titles, there
are always exceptions when the numbers are meaningful. The bad titles like "$X
Ways to ..." are also a form of useful signaling; it tells you that the
submitter either doesn't care about the quality of their submission or they
have never bothered to read the HN guidelines.

Lastly, the guidelines also ask people to not supposed to create a text
submission to ask HN/YC questions. The preferred way to handle it is to send
them an email (hn@ycombinator.com).

~~~
kelukelugames
ha. I'm a hypocrite. Thanks for helping.

